# Anyone ever grown Dwarf Hair Grass from seed?



## Oreo

I just bought 1/4 lb of DHG-Parvula from Granite Seed Co. Since Parvula seems real hard to find, I got tired of looking & did it this way. At least I won't have to deal with Duckweed, snails, or rock-wool. 

Having said that, anyone ever grown this stuff from seed before? Can I just plant the seeds in my aquarium or should I do something to get it to germinate first? Should I plant some immersed in a small tray till it sprouts & then transfer to the aquarium? Any ideas at all?

Thanks, 
J


----------



## xmas_one

The seeds will likely want to float... You might try stuffing gelcaps with a seed/peat/soil mix and insert in the substrate. Probably your tray idea would work the best. You might want to give the place you bought them from a call, they should know what's up on growing them from seed...


----------



## Oreo

The seed might float on it's own but I could stuff each seed into the substrate which should hold it down just fine. I'm thinking gel caps probably aren't necessary for that.


----------



## Nue

Seeds huh? How much did that cost you?


----------



## xmas_one

Oreo said:


> The seed might float on it's own but I could stuff each seed into the substrate which should hold it down just fine. I'm thinking gel caps probably aren't necessary for that.



Alright, please keep us posted on what works best, I'm interested in trying the same thing on a large tank I have in my garage...


----------



## fresh.salty

IDK but I would think they would rot under water?


----------



## jargonchipmunk

why don't you just do a dry start method and let it fill in a bit then fill (or transfer to your tank if starting outside the intended aquarium) The plant only produces seeds during the dry season, so they may not be able to sprout under full submersion. (then again, it may do them good) 

I say try it both ways. With a 1/4 lb of seeds, you can't be lacking can you?


----------



## Oreo

the QP cost me about $50 shipped from Granite Seed Co. It was the smallest quantity they would sell. That's about what I paid for 10 pots of Acicularis from Live Aquaria (and that stuff has been a total waste. Heavily infested with snails, duckweed, rock-wool, and has died almost completely.)

USDA.gov lists 900,000 seed / lb for acicularis. Probably not that different for parvula, so I figure I've got over 200k seeds. That should be plenty to test germination methods, plant my aquarium, and still have some excess to sell off.

FYI, anyone interested in general information on Dwarf Hair Grass (acicularis & parvula) should try a google search for Spikerush (slender / needle, and Dwarf respectively.) There's lots of info out there on this stuff when called by it's proper name. Not sure who came up with "Hair Grass" but that's not what this stuff is commonly called outside the aquaculture hobbies.


----------



## VincentK

I would like to know how this goes, so please keep us updated! Also, did you email them to order it? Because I don't see a place to buy on their site.


----------



## Oreo

I called. They don't have online ordering as far as I could tell.


----------



## tug

Hi Oreo,
If you do get your hands on the seeds I would like to try and grow it out. I linked to your other post as well. Thank you for the information. Very helpful. :thumbsup: Maybe I can find another distributer near by and if Gerry gets around to sending me his PAR meter we can hook up and make a day of it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/112777-fyi-dwarf-hair-grass-spikerush-facts.html


----------



## jmhart

I think a dry start method would definitely be the best way to go with the seeds.


----------



## jargonchipmunk

jmhart said:


> I think a dry start method would definitely be the best way to go with the seeds.


 
+1


10char


----------



## Oreo

UPDATE:

So I got the shipment of seed in the mail today. They sent me Eleocharis Palustris instead of Parvula. So I called them up and this time they're telling me that they can't even get Parvula. I insisted that it was listed on their website. So the guy took my information and said he'd call me back after checking with his suppliers. I'm bummed. This was the only place that even had it listed for sale, and on top of that, I'm a horribly impatient person. This just means more waiting, assuming I'll even be able to get this project off the ground.

If anyone else has any suggestions about where to get some Parvula- either live plants or seed, please do let me know.


----------

